# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  maiz morado

## srueda

estimados amigos...sigo con las inversiones agricolas 
necesito semillas de maiz morado, aproximadamente para unas 4 hectareas. 
si tienen un plan de siembras o alguna ayuda se los agradecere 
cualquier oferta pueden  llamarme a mi nextel 144*6105Temas similares: VENDO MAIZ MORADO VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO Siembra de Maiz Morado vendo maiz morado en chacra Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado

----------


## bernardo

hola srueda. lei tu comentario y quisiera saber si llegaste a sembrar tius 4 has de maiz morado y si lo hiciste quisiera saber si usas  metodo para la prediccion de precios, porque de haber sembrado en la fecha que escribiste tu cometario estarias cosechando por estos dias  o tal vez ya lo hiciste, aprovechando el buen precio en el que se encuentra.
yo uso la linea de tendencia tomando los datos del inei en un determinado mes (mes al que calculo saldra mi cosecha) segun mis calculos, es septiembre de este año el precio sera de 1.2 s/. en chacra con un 85% de probabilidad.
quisiera saber que metodo usas, esperare tu comentarios.

----------


## srueda

hola amigo, la verdad no sembre maiz morado....tuve una siembre en los campos anterior de tomate y estos dejaron varias plagas como nematodos etc etc. Por ello solo sembre chala para los ganaderos locales, principalmente porque estoy pobre y porque es una buena alternativa para ir eliminando las plagas del suelo, claro esta que les voy aplicar algunos quimicos y harto de guano organico.  
Como explique en varios post, no soy un experto agricultor, todo esto empezo para ayudar a mi papa a que no se aburra mientras disfruta su jubilacion en la chacra de mi abuela, sin embargo me parece buena idea tu metodo para pronosticar siembras...sin embargo no se que datos manejara el INEI, pero hay en la web del ministerio de agricultura los historiales de precios mayoristas en los principales mercados del Peru y otros datos interesantes  http://www.minag.gob.pe/index.php?op...cle&Itemid=462

----------


## hernanrj

Estaria bien sembrar maiz morado en setiembre? alguien tiene alguna experiencia en la costa central
saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estaria bien sembrar maiz morado en setiembre? alguien tiene alguna experiencia en la costa central
> saludos

 Hola hernanrj: 
Te recomiendo hacer tu consulta en el foro de horticultura, ya que este foro es más para ofrecer o buscar material genético. Si bien hay una conversación sobre maíz morado en este tema, tal vez recibas más ayuda si publicas tu duda en el foro que te indico. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola srueda. lei tu comentario y quisiera saber si llegaste a sembrar tius 4 has de maiz morado y si lo hiciste quisiera saber si usas metodo para la prediccion de precios, porque de haber sembrado en la fecha que escribiste tu cometario estarias cosechando por estos dias o tal vez ya lo hiciste, aprovechando el buen precio en el que se encuentra.
> yo uso la linea de tendencia tomando los datos del inei en un determinado mes (mes al que calculo saldra mi cosecha) segun mis calculos, es septiembre de este año el precio sera de 1.2 s/. en chacra con un 85% de probabilidad.
> quisiera saber que metodo usas, esperare tu comentarios.

 Hola bernardo: No había leído tu post hasta este momento y me interesó el hecho de que tengas un método para pronosticar precios. Sería bueno que lo compartas con los demás usuarios del foro creando un tema propio en el foro de Comercialización, para que nos expliques en detalle lo del método; y para que no se pierda en este foro (que es para búsqeda u oferta de Material Genético). 
Yo estoy por publicar una herramienta estadística -libre y gratuita para todos los usuarios del foro- que te podría ayudar mucho si es que el método es efectivo. 
Saludos; y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom .  ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------

